# Pioneer DEH-P9800BT, no sound?



## shawnbowski

I have a 1991 Ford Probe GE, and i just installed a Pioneer DEH-P9800BT cd player. Double checked the wiring, and my car came with a stock amp. My wiring
kit came with a bypass kit. So i can bypass the stock amp, the cd player is working, pop in a cd i can change tracks but no sound, i changed it to the tuner
tried some radio stations but no sound. I checked the fuses in the car, radio, and my after market amp. I tried everything i can think of, i need help? Thanks!


----------



## yustr

Can you take it back to the shop where you bought it and ask them to check it?

If not, my method is to isolate each part and demonstrate that it functions then move on to the next. Find a speaker that you know works. Try to drive it directly with the Pioneer (use the wiring diagram to find two speaker leads). Any sound? If no then it's the CD player. Check all the settings on the unit - you may have muted it somehow. That unit may have multiple output that you can switch between - make sure you've set it to the internal amp. Keep checking until you're sure you've tried everything.

If it make sound then put your amp in the circuit. Does it not make sound? Then its either the amp has bugged out or the output of the Pioneer is not sending it a signal.

I don't have any experience with that unit so I'm no help with specifics.

Nice unit by the way...I'm sure it will sound great once you get it all worked out - and you will!!!!


----------



## shawnbowski

Thanks! I think its the speaker wire harness, becase everything works, but the
speakers. So its that or its the cd player and i hope its the speaker harnees.


----------



## shawnbowski

Well its not the wire harness!


----------



## bruiser

Here's step by step instructions on how to install a radio into a Probe. 

www.installdr.com/InstallDocs/FLM/Probe.html


----------



## shawnbowski

Thanks, for the guide everything on it i did. If you did have a power Antenna, and a after market amp. Can you hook up the amp & power antenna
on the same remote wire? And is there a fuse in the car just for the speakers? And whats the ford probe fuse box diagram, i can know what fuse is what?


----------



## jaggerwild

Hey shawnbowski !
It would be a grounded out speaker wire, if the head unit powers on but no sound comes out.
Hope we helped you!


----------

